# Total Newbie and need help picking the right pj



## omasood1 (Feb 27, 2011)

Hello everybody, 

Totally new to the world of projectors. Just moved to my new place and have a big hall in the basement where I am thinking I would like to have a home theater setup. 

1. Dimensions: 19.5ft (width) x 30ft (length) x 7.5ft (height)
2. Seating distance: not sure yet, I would probably think 15-20ft away from the screen?
3. There are spot lights, and tube lights in the room, no ambient light installed.
4. Viewing habits: This room I would specifically use for movies/shows/gaming and I am sure all would be in the dark mostly. All the lights are on the top facing down to the floor. Hardly any daytime watching, if I do choose to view in day time I will have the curtains down, because one side of the room faces the basement swimming pool and that wall is all glass.
5. No projector yet. 

Just need some serious advice as to what is best. I just want a big screen to make good use of the big room and watch movies at night or play video games every once in a while ... 

Cheers, 

Oz


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

I think what we really need to know first is your budget for the projector? I personally like Sanyo and Panasonic. Epson and BenQ also make good units but price is going to play a huge factor in what you get.


----------



## omasood1 (Feb 27, 2011)

tonyvdb said:


> I think what we really need to know first is your budget for the projector? I personally like Sanyo and Panasonic. Epson and BenQ also make good units but price is going to play a huge factor in what you get.


I was thinking around $2000 or less for the projector? and there is another issue, the floor is granite tiles, I am guessing that would be an issue for lighting because of the reflection? I should get some carpet right?


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

omasood1 said:


> I was thinking around $2000 or less for the projector? and there is another issue, the floor is granite tiles, I am guessing that would be an issue for lighting because of the reflection? I should get some carpet right?


For the floor yes some sort of throw rug wold be a very good idea not only for reflection of light but sound as well that will be a big problem if not addressed.

For under $2000 the Panasonic PT AE4000 (I have one) is the best in its class. Epson also has one that is about the same but my vote goes to the Panasonic. Visual Apex carries them.


----------

